# Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!



## Marcel1409 (26. März 2010)

Moinsen,

ich war gestern Brandungsanangeln in Weißenhaus! Anfangs lief es etwas schleppend aber mit dem Dunkelwerden hats richtig gerumpelt |supergri!!! Ich habe dort auch meinen neuen Hakenlöser ausprobiert. Hab noch nie so schnell und einfach die Scheiben vom Haken bekommen.


----------



## Nask7 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Hallo Marcel,
wo bekomm ich denn ein solchen Hakenlöser her und was kostet der?


----------



## Heilbutt (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Sieht erst mal gut aus!

...nur das Prinzip verstehe ich nicht!?!

Wird der Haken schlichtweg aus dem Schlund gerissen?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Wollebre (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

ist mir zuviel Tüdelei besonders nachts. Wenn Haken zu tief geschlucht, wird der Fisch abgeschlagen, und mit einem kurzen scharfen Messer der Kopf von der Kiemenunterseite bis nach vorn durchgeschnitten und der Haken kann einfach per Hand entnommen werden.


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

@ Heilbutt

Dadurch das sich die Schnur um den Löser wickelt hebelt sich der dann Haken raus.

@ Wollebre

Das findest du umstädlicher als deine Methode |kopfkrat?!! Und wie löst du die Haken von zu kleinen Fischen?!


----------



## Norbi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Da muß ich Marci Recht geben,es gibt nichts besseres.
Schaut Euch mal das kleine Video von Marci an,da erklärt sich alles von selber.
Marci leg mir mal so ein Teil zurück,komme die Tage und hol es mir raus|wavey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCtPeXtnf_8


----------



## Fietzer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

super sache mit dem hakenlöser...und kleinere fische können schonend zurückgesetzt werden


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Das Ding ist ja echt der Hit....muß wohl mal wieder bei euch im Geschäft vorbei schauen um zu sehen was es alles neues gibt :m


----------



## AndreasG (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Genial!
Gibt es irgendwo Bilder auf denen man das Teil genauer sieht?
Ich kann mir den Aufbau grad nicht so recht vorstellen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Norbi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Jepp Post 1 #6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Wow super! #6
Sieht in dem Video total einfach, und lustig aus. :q
Wenn ich das Teil mal irgendwo finde, kommt es sofort mit, nervige schnippelleien am Fisch kann ich gar nicht leiden.


----------



## Mai (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Scheint ja gut zu funktionieren. Kann man das Teil irgendwo bestellen?


----------



## AndreasG (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



Norbi schrieb:


> Jepp Post 1 #6



Eben nicht, zumindest nicht die Spitze. Ein Griff und eine Stange machen sicher noch keinen Hakenlöser.


----------



## Norbi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Soll ich Dir ne Spitze malen ?:q


----------



## chrisdive (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Eben nicht, zumindest nicht die Spitze. Ein Griff und eine Stange machen sicher noch keinen Hakenlöser.[/QUOTE
> 
> jooo, ich hab mich schon gefragt wo da der hebel sein soll#c
> einfach nur ne stange und drehen, da kannste höchens glück haben, das der platten vor lauter brummkreisel den haken von alleine aus:v
> ...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Wenn ich das Teil so betrache, erinnert mich das ein so einen Unkrautpieker, oder so ähnlich. |bigeyes:q

Nein mal ehrlich, gibt es die nur in dem Shop in Hamburg? :c


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Da kenn ich aber einen besseren Löser, den Larchy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzuLDrJ2Eho
Ob der nun auch für kleine Plattfische geeignet ist, kann ich nicht sagen, mit den Platten kenn ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## chivas (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

die funktionsweise würde mich auch mal interessieren...



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da kenn ich aber einen besseren Löser, den Larchy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzuLDrJ2Eho
> Ob der nun auch für kleine Plattfische geeignet ist, kann ich nicht sagen, mit den Platten kenn ich mich nicht so aus.



hm, der larchy war für mich neu - zum einen wirst du sicherlich keinen butthaken mit nem 3cm-hakenschenkel "quer" ohne große umstände aus nem doch recht kleinen buttschlund bekommen und zum anderen reißt der larchy doch auch nur mit gewalt den widerhaken raus  fischschonend kann das allenfalls mit angedrückten widerhaken funktionieren ;+


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Nun, er hebelt den Haken raus, letztendlich wie man es auch möglichst schonend mit der Hand macht, mit etwas Druck auf den Schenkel. Bißchen Übung gehört da schon zu.
Vorteil ist, dass man auch an tiefer sitzende Haken kommt, ohne diese sehen zu müssen.
Weiterer Vorteil ist das Drehen, der Haken kann nicht wieder hängenbleiben. Ob genau das aber bei Butt & den speziellen Haken dafür funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kaum Plattfischerfahrung habe.
Habe den Löser auch noch nicht lange und bisher hauptsächlich bei Forellen genutzt, da klappt das wirklich sehr gut.
Einzige Sache, wo ich seinen Einsatz nicht sehe, sind Outbarbhaken, da würde es reissen, und halt kleine Fische mit zu kleinem Schlund wie beim Stippfischen, aber da hat er ja auch nix zu suchen.
Grundsätzlich ist es sicherlich schonender als die Karussellnummer.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es sicherlich schonender als die Karussellnummer.



Und wie kommst du da drauf wenn du wie du selber sagst kaum Ahnung von Plattfischen hast? Der Hakenlöser den du empfielst mag bei Großmauligen Fischen gut funktionieren aber mit Sicherheit nicht bei Plattfischen wie Flundern, Schollen und KLieschen. Da sind die Mäuler viel zu klein. Von Untermaßigen will ich da noch gar nicht sprechen. Deinen Pistolenähnlichen Hakenlöser würdest du bei so manch einer Platten gar nicht in das Maul hinein bekommen.


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Hallo Jörg.
Deswegen hab ich auch von vornherein die Einschränkung gemacht, dass ich mit Plattfischen wenig Erfahrung habe, nicht beurteilen kann, ob das mit der Größe des Geräts & dem Drehen hinhaut und bei kleinen Butts wohl sowieso nicht in Frage kommt.
Ja, bei Süßwasserfischen mit entsprechenden Mäulern klappt das besser als mit allen anderen Lösern, die ich so kenne, besonders bei tiefsitzenden Haken.
Glaube trotzdem, dass das hebeln schonender ist als diese Dreherei, die mir mehr danach aussieht, das Loch soweit 'auszuleiern' bis der Haken rausfliegt. 
Lasse mich aber durchaus eines Besseren belehren. Wenn du den Hakenloser mit dem Drehen selbst schon benutzt hast, erklär doch mal genau wie das funktioniert und warum (nur?) bei Plattfisch.


----------



## chivas (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

hm - wenn ich den haken nicht sehe, dann schneide ich lieber ab, als den gegen den widerstand des widerhakens mehr oder weniger rauszureißen (sry, aber so siehts für mich aus ^^).

die "karusellnummer" :m - vielleicht sind die platten nicht so schwindelanfällig xD

dass der larchy nix für platte ist, steht ja schon da - aber wie funktioniert das ding denn nun???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Hakenloser mit dem Drehen selbst schon benutzt hast, erklär doch mal genau wie das funktioniert und warum (nur?) bei Plattfisch.



Ich hab den noch nicht benutzt, der ist aber auf dem Weg zu mir und wenn ich dann einen Plattfisch gefangen habe kann ich gerne meine Erfahrung kund tun. Zunächst sind aber die Mefos und Heringe dran bevor es wieder auf Platte geht. Kann also noch dauern.


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

@chivas
"Ja, wie funktioniert das Ding denn nun?" Wenn du damit den Larchy meinst, viel besser als im Video kann ich das auch net erklären. Der Widerstand des Widerhakens muß ja immer überwunden werden. Mit der Aterienklemme o.ä. macht man das mit etwas Gegendruck, damit eben möglichst wenig gerissen wird. So benutze ich den Larchy eben auch, etwas Druck und den Rest macht das Teil. Der Kick ist für mich eben, dass man nix sehen muß, wie es bei konventionellen Lösern der Fall ist. Und das der gedrehte Haken beim Rausführen nicht wieder hängenbleiben kann.

Und wie der andere, also Karussell (ich hab den richtigen Namen schon wieder vergessen) genau funktionuckelt, wird hier ja evtl. noch erklärt. Bin gespannt, was Jörg oder andere Tester Konkretes vom Liveeinsatz berichten.


----------



## chivas (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

danke dir^^ aber ich meinte den "dreher" 

und warte geduldig auf jörg


----------



## Micky (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

So, hab das Ding gestern selbst ausprobiert und mein Fazit (nach 2 gedrehten Platten): *GOIL !!!*

*@ Marcy:* Bring bitte Freitag noch einen mit zum Inselcup, mein Nachbar will den auch haben!!!


----------



## chivas (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

dann erklär doch mal...


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Was genau möchtest du denn erklärt haben?!!


----------



## Rosi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Moin, das sieht echt professionell aus. Doch mir fehlt im Video der kurze Betäubungsschlag auf den Deez, vor dieser Prozedur. Oder wurde das Video außerhalb des Einflußbereiches unserer Tierschützer gedreht? Der Fisch war maßig.


----------



## JuergenS (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

@ Rosi



> (5) Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muß diesen unmittelbar vor dem Schlachten oder Töten betäuben. Ohne vorherige Betäubung dürfen
> 
> 1.
> Plattfische durch einen schnellen Schnitt, der die Kehle und die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt,geschlachtet oder getötet werden.


Quelle -->
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/__13.html

Jürgen


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Danke Jürgen #h... Siehste Rosi, hast mal wieder was neues dazu gelernt!!!


----------



## chivas (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du denn erklärt haben?!!



ist ja verständlich, dass du von deinem gerät dermaßen begeistert bist, dass jede frage dazu nur noch als "dumm" erscheinen kann...



chivas schrieb:


> dass der larchy nix für platte ist, steht ja schon da - aber wie  funktioniert das ding denn nun???


 


kati48268 schrieb:


> @chivas
> Und wie der andere, also Karussell (ich hab den richtigen Namen schon  wieder vergessen) genau funktionuckelt, wird hier ja evtl. noch erklärt.  Bin gespannt, was Jörg oder andere Tester Konkretes vom Liveeinsatz  berichten.



soll ich die frage jetzt wirklich nochmal wiederholen?


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Hast mich glaub ich falsch verstanden! Dachte das man auf dem Video sieht wie`s funktioniert...

Man schiebt den Löser auf ca Höhe des Hakens ins Maul und dreht den Fisch mit einer Art Rührtbewegung. Die Mundschnur wickelt sich dabei um den Löser, bis der Haken sich automatisch aus der gehakten Stelle hebelt. 

Ganz simpel #h!!!


----------



## chivas (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

hm... dann verstehst du mich auch falsch ^^

ich will nicht wissen, was ich in dem video sehe, sonder WIE der löser funktioniert.

meiner tochter würde ich erklären - ein auto fährt schneller, wenn man aufs gas drückt.
meinem söhnchen - das auto fährt, weil es im motor in jeder minute tausende explosionen gibt. wenn man mehr "gas gibt", explodierts häufiger und das auto fährt schneller... oder so.

du verstehst?

durch ne simple drehung kann sich nix hebeln - dadurch kommt nur die schnur auf mehr spannung. da könnte man auch einfach dran reißen


----------



## Tüdde (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Hast mich glaub ich falsch verstanden! Dachte das man auf dem Video sieht wie`s funktioniert...
> 
> Man schiebt den Löser auf ca Höhe des Hakens ins Maul und dreht den Fisch mit einer Art Rührtbewegung. Die Mundschnur wickelt sich dabei um den Löser, bis der Haken sich automatisch aus der gehakten Stelle hebelt.
> 
> Ganz simpel #h!!!




Aber könnte man denn nich auch jeden X-beliebigen Stab dafür nehmen?


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



chivas schrieb:


> hm... dann verstehst du mich auch falsch ^^
> 
> ich will nicht wissen, was ich in dem video sehe, sonder WIE der löser funktioniert.
> 
> ...




Ok, is wohl zu hoch für dich...


----------



## chivas (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

so kann man natürlich auch antworten...



Tüdde schrieb:


> Aber könnte man denn nich auch jeden X-beliebigen Stab dafür nehmen?



ja - alles andere ist jedenfalls zu hoch für mich. 
und für andere offensichtlich auch, denn nicht nur mich interessiert das ding...


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Aber könnte man denn nich auch jeden X-beliebigen Stab dafür nehmen?



Im Prinzip ja, nur durch die Gummirung am Hakenlöser setz sich die Hakenspitze nach dem lösen fest und man zieht den Löser mit Haken raus.


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Man schiebt den Löser auf ca Höhe des Hakens ins Maul und dreht den Fisch mit einer Art Rührtbewegung. Die Mundschnur wickelt sich dabei um den Löser, ****bis der Haken sich automatisch aus der gehakten Stelle hebelt.



**** Die Mundschnur verkürzt sich doch indem sie einige Male um den Löser gewickelt wird! Und irgendwann, wenn die komplette Mundschnur auf dem Löser ist, kommt der Haken und dann entsteht der Hebel den ich meinte...


----------



## chivas (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

da wird trotzdem nix gehebelt. die schnur wird "verkürzt", bis der schenkel am stöckchen anliegt und durch den druck wird der haken herausgerissen.

kann dir gern nen bild dazu malen - aber du wirst das ja selbst am besten wissen.

ich hab mir einfach nen "modell" aus heizungsisolation gebastelt, an einer seite aufgeschnitten und nen brandungshaken drin versenkt - und dann "gezwirbelt".
unter fischschonend verstehe ich jedenfalls etwas anderes (zumal ja der haken tief geschluckt sein muß, damit man überhaupt auf die idee kommt, den löser -oder eben ein anderes stöckchen- anzuwenden und dementsprechend dann auch die verletzungen des fisches sind)- dass es schnell geht, ist klar. bei nem getöteten fisch ist da sicher auch nix dagegen einzuwenden!


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Ok, und wie holst du einen geschluckten Haken aus einem 20 cm Butt "SCHONEND" raus?! Der Hakenlöser ist zum schnellen und einfachen Hakenrausholen...  Komplett unverletzt einen untermaßigen Butt (gibt es ja eigendlich nicht) von einem geschluckten Haken zu befreien ist meiner Meinung nach her nicht möglich. Aber ist ist defenitiv besser als den Haken einfach der Länge nach rauszuziehen oder den Butt seitlich aufzuschneiden... Wie schon gesagt, der Hakenlöser ist in erster Line dafür da, den Haken schnell und einfach aus dem Fisch zu holen. Und ich finde es besser, bei zu kleinen Fischen, den Haken so zu entfernen, wie mit den anderen herkömmlichen Methoden...


----------



## chivas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Aber ist ist defenitiv besser als ... den Butt seitlich aufzuschneiden...



hm - dann wäre er wenigstens sofort tot... aber wenn es nur darum geht, den haken zu retten und kein neues vorfach suchen zu müssen, stimme ich dir vollständig zu. 

(das wort heißt: "defInitiv)

möglicherweise hast du auch ganz grundsätzlich recht - nur tue ich mich -ebenfalls grundsätzlich- immer schwer damit, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich nen tier recht schwer verletze und das tier am ende einen mehr oder weniger qualvollen tod erleidet. ob in den konkreten fällen ein bloßes abschneiden der schnur so nah wie möglich am haken das bessere oder mildere mittel ist, das weiß ich leider nicht.

ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, was an einem griff mit einem stab dran so besonders ist - aber es gibt ja auch "futtereimer" für 20 euro |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*



chivas schrieb:


> (das wort heißt: "defInitiv)



Stimmt, aber so wird definitiv geschrieben |znaika: :vik: !!!



chivas schrieb:


> möglicherweise hast du auch ganz grundsätzlich recht - nur tue ich mich -ebenfalls grundsätzlich- immer schwer damit, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich nen tier recht schwer verletze und das tier am ende einen mehr oder weniger qualvollen tod erleidet.



Man kann ja leider nicht beeinflussen, das man nur "verwertbare (groß genug)" Fische fängt... Und ich glaube, das die kleinen Scheiben mit einer (vielleicht) kleinen Verletzung eine Überlebenschance haben...





chivas schrieb:


> ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, was an einem griff mit einem stab dran so besonders ist - aber es gibt ja auch "futtereimer" für 20 euro |supergri



Sowas gibt das auch :m... Aber gesehen oder davon gehört hast Du voher nicht, oder?!


----------



## Micky (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Was ist denn an dem Video nicht zu verstehen?
Ich hab den Stab, wie im Viedeo gezeigt, ins Maul eingeführt. Dann den Fisch, wie im Video gezeigt, gedreht, bis der Haken sauber raus war.

Ich hab keine weitere Anleitung gebraucht, das kann auch jemand ungeübtes.

UND NEIN: Marcy hat mir nicht noch mal extra gezeigt wie es geht....


----------



## chivas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

is klaaaa. du bist mein held.

ich zeig dir gleich nen video, wie ich mit meinem spezialhandschuh den haken noch schneller löse - ein heftiger ruck und raus isser - auch wenn da manchmal noch alle innereien dranhängen #q

das prinzip ist da auch einfach - wirst du sicher auch gut finden und mir den handschuh auch abkaufen - is auch nen euro billiger als das metallstöckchen!

steck dir doch einfach mal nen haken bis zum anschlag in ein beliebiges körperteil und komm mal vorbei - mit genügend kraftaufwand ist der haken dann auch schnell und "sauber" raus.

naja, du kannst sicher auch nen formel1-fahrzeug problemlos fahren und beherrscht jedes musikinstrument - gibt´s ja auch videos.

deutschland ist ein freies land, da kann jeder seinen senf abgeben - manchmal ist das fast schade xD


----------



## Gone Fishing (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Meiner Meinung wird der Haken nicht "heraus gedreht", was sich sanft und schonend anhört, sondern es werden dem Fisch an der Stelle wo der Haken eingedrungen ist sämtliche Eingeweide zerfetzt.
Für mache Angler mag das in Ordnung sein. Für mich ist es Tierquälerei.
Abschneiden ist da besser, aber das ist für die Angler, denen die Tiere sowieso egal sind wahrscheinlich zu teuer (10 ct.).
Töten wäre nach Abschneiden für den Fisch die bessere Lösung.


----------



## chivas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

danke - ich dachte schon, ich bin (fast) der einzige, dem ein lebewesen wichtiger ist als nen stück metall und nen stück schnur -.-


----------



## Micky (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

*

@ Chivas:* Ich bin Dein Held? Klasse, endlich einer der mich kennt! Aber um Dich aufzuklären, NACHTS bin ich sogar ein SUPERHELD!!!  :vik:

Dein Vergleich mit einem Formel-1 Auto hinkt gewaltig, aber wenn Du das Video mit dem Hakenlöser nicht verstehst, dann ist das halt so. 
Es gibt eben solche wie Dich, die das eben nicht verstehen (wollen), da kann man nix machen! #c


----------



## Norbi (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Also für mich ist alles selbst erklärend und einfach.
Ich habe mal an die zwei Gegner von den Hakenlöser eine ernst.
gemeinte Frage,seid Ihr von Peta ??


----------



## goeddoek (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bester Hakenlöser für Platten!!!*

Schade, das hätte ein interessanter Thread werden können 

Bevor es Verwarnungen gibt, ist das Ding hier zu.


----------

